# Opinions on Tollden Farms PMR



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Just wondering what you think about this PMR?

CHICKEN VEGETABLE BLEND

Double ground chicken, chicken bones, hearts, liver, romaine lettuce, dandelion leaves, sweet potato, carrot, collards, zucchini, kelp, Tollden Gold Omega 3 cold water cold pressed fish oil (18 DHA 12 EPA) 

ANALYSIS

Moisture 70.4%
Protein 15.7%
Phosphorous .9
Calcium 1.6
Ash 2.1
Fat 9.3
Fibre .4
Calories per 1/4lb 187

BEEF & VEGETABLE BLEND

Double ground beef meat and heart, liver, romaine lettuce, dandelion leaves, collards, kale, sweet potato, carrot, zucchini, kelp, Omega 3 cold water, cold pressed fish oil calcium carbonate

ANALYSIS

Moisture 67.9%
Protein 15.5%
Phosphorous .9
Calcium 1.2
Ash 1.9
Fat 11.2
Fibre .7
Calories per 1/4lb 220

Tollden Farms - The Next Generation Raw


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That's not exactly PMR. It looks to be more of a BARF style raw. PMR is whole chunks of meat bone and organs. Nothing else.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

PMR stands for Prey Model Raw.. which is a carnivore diet consisting of raw meat, bones, and organs. It's ideal for feeding carnivores, such as dogs and cats. 
What you're looking at is a pre made BARF style diet... which is still better than kibble but is designed to feed an omnivore. I don't recommend this for a dog...
Check out preymodelraw.com to learn more about species-appropriate feeding, and you can always ask questions here!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd prefer to feed PMR, but, if this is what you feel comfortable with, if you want to upgrade from kibble and maybe a step on the way to feeding PMR, then I, for one, am all for it. 
I've just had this conversation with someone tonight, they are thinking of a raw diet, but want to grind all the bones. Bones in their whole state are what clean your dogs teeth, my pup at 6 years old has never had a dental and her teeth are beautiful, even if I do say so myself.
If you want to go pure PMR, then do check out the websites mentioned above. I guarantee, you will not be sorry.


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok will do guys, appreciate the help.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah, not exactly PMR due to all the veggies and what not in there. If you aren't comfortable handling raw meat, and organs in their natural form, *Vital Essentials* commercially prepared raw is the most like PMR I have ever seen. They don't believe in the vegetables and only 'supplement' with fish oils.


----------

